
Serverless Architectures by Martin Fowler - eistrati
http://martinfowler.com/articles/serverless.html
======
hoodoof
"Serverless" \- where you pretend that using someone else's servers means they
don't exist.

(not my quote, found on the web somewhere)

Next up from Thoughtworks "Computerless Computing Systems", and soon after
that a fresh paper is being released "Software Without Code".

~~~
rajington
I am annoyed by that term too, but "serverless" is what everyone is calling it
right now so to get the right readers he had to call it that. He immediately
follows a popular recommendation to switch to FaaS (Functions as a Service)
and does so for the rest of the article.

~~~
mikebroberts
Thanks - yes the 'serverless' name isn't great, especially without the
clarification of 'server-application-less', which was one of the drivers to me
writing the article. I'm not in love with FaaS as a name (yet another AAS),
but it's certainly more descriptive than serverless.

------
mikebroberts
Hi, this article was actually written by me, @mikebroberts, but Martin
graciously asked if I could host on his site. I don't work for ThoughtWorks
but did a decade ago.

